# Top 100 Indonesia Wonders of Nature - Choise Your Best



## samuel89

*Top 100 Indonesia Wonders of Nature - Hidden Paradisen in The Earth Planet*

*1* *Mount Rinjani National Eco Park*



Mt. Rinjani forms the second highest volcanic peak in Indonesia, part of celebrated “Ring of Fire”. The dramatic landscape has been created over millions of year of cone - building, violent explosions, and erosion

The6 km by 8.5 km oval-shaped caldera is filled partially by a crater lake known as Segara Anak ('Child of the Sea') and is approximately 2000m above sea level and estimated at being around 200m deep);the caldera also contains hot springs. The eruptions of 1994, 1995, and 1996 have formed a small cone, Gunung Baru (or 'New Mountain' - approximately 2300m above sea level) in the center of the caldera and lava flows from these eruptions have entered the lake.



Thepark covers an area of 41,330 ha on the northern part of Lombok and locates the three administrative district of West, East and Central Lombok. The area covers 12,357.67 ha in the west, 22,152.88 ha in the east and 6,819.45 ha in central Lombok. Rinjani dominates the National Park of Lombok, an island east of Bali on the Indonesian archipelago. At 3726m it is the second highest volcano in Indonesia, part of the infamous ring of fire that encircles the basin of the Pacific. Within the crater is the spectacular Segara Anak lake and the still – active volcano Gunung Baru (2,363m).



Segara Anak is a crater lake contained within Mount Rinjani on the island of lombok in Indonesia. The name Segara Anak means child of the sea given to it due to the blue colour of the lake reminiscent of the sea.

Thehighlands are forest clad and mostly underdeveloped. The lowlands are highly cultivated. Rice, soybeans, coffee, tobacco, cotton, cinnamon, and vanilla are the major crops grown in the fertile soils of the island.



The volcano and the caldera are protected by a national park established in 1997. Tourism is increasingly popular with trekkers able to visit the rim, make their way into the caldera or even to make the more arduous climb to the highest point; fatalities, however, are not uncommon. 



It is surrounded by further 66,000 ha of Protection Forest also covers the three administrative districts. The park ecosystem is in the transitional zone between Asia and Australia (Walaceae zone). Average rainfall is about 3,000mm annually.

Gunung Rinjani, one of the over 50 National Parks through out Indonesia and 21 become National Park model included Gunung Rinjani National Park, it was established in 1997. It is valued and protected for its spiritual as well natural values, and is worshipped by thousands of Balinese as well as Sasak pilgrims. Hot springs near the crater lake are sought after for their healing powers.


----------



## samuel89

*2* *Mount Krakatoa*



Actually the Krakatoa / Krakatau belongs to Bandar Lampung, a province of Sumatra. But the Krakatoa is most easy to reach from Java and is part of Ujung Kulon national park in the south west of Java so Krakatoa is implemented in Java section. 



Krakatoa is one of Indonesia's most active volcanoes that located in the strait between Sumatra and Java. With devastating effects this volcano erupted just over a century ago in 1883, bringing its fine ashes with the wind streams as far away as over New York City, whereas the eruption's tidal waves reached the American West Coast. At that very instant, Krakatoa vanished as if devoured by the sea, causing formidable tidal waves which in turn swept off just about everything alive from the surrounding coastal areas. 



However, the disappearance of the gigantic Krakatoa also meant the birth of small islands in its place, one of which is called "Anak Krakatau" or Krakatoa's Child, which is at present an extremely active young volcano. From both West Java's, West Coast, and from Sumatra's Lampung Province, this young and very active volcano is clearly visible. A boat trip to this place may be worth making



A unique location is in the middle of Sunda strait. It's a little volcano pierce from the ocean. Krakatoa could be reached from Anyer or Carita beach. Approximately 2 hours cruising on a speedboat and 3 and half hour on a slow diesel boat. 



There are three islands surrounding Anak Krakatau. All of these islands seem to be parts of big Krakatoa before the big eruption in 1883. That's why there are a few lagoons caused by the eruption. These lagoons were a home for Giant Trivially, Red Snapper, Grouper and many others reef fishes. Besides fishing, the visitors are also can enjoy the scenes of Mount Krakatoa that also amazing.


----------



## samuel89

*3* *Komodo National Park*



Komodo National Park includes three major islands: Komodo, Rinca and Padar, as well as numerous smaller islands creating a total surface area (marine and land) of 1817km (proposed extensions would bring the total surface area up to 2,321km2). As well as being home to the Komodo dragon, the Park provides refuge for many other notable terrestrial species such as the orange-footed scrub fowl, an endemic rat, and the Timor deer. 



Moreover, the Park includes one of the richest marine environments including coral reefs, mangroves, seagrass beds, seamounts, and semi-enclosed bays. These habitats harbor more than 1,000 species of fish, some 260 species of reef-building coral, and 70 species of sponges. Dugong, sharks, manta rays, at least 14 species of whales, dolphins, and sea turtles also make Komodo National Park their home.	



Threats to terrestrial biodiversity include the increasing pressure on forest cover and water resources as the local human population has increased 800% over the past 60 years. In addition, the Timor deer population, the preferred prey source for the endangered Komodo dragon, is still being poached. Destructive fishing practices such as dynamite-, cyanide, and compressor fishing severely threaten the Park's marine resources by destroying both the habitat (coral reefs) and the resource itself (fish and invertebrate stocks). 



The present situation in the Park is characterized by reduced but continuing destructive fishing practices primarily by immigrant fishers, and high pressure on demersal stocks like lobsters, shellfish, groupers and napoleon wrasse. Pollution inputs, ranging from raw sewage to chemicals, are increasing and may pose a major threat in the future.


----------



## samuel89

*4* *Bromo Tengger National Park*



This National Park is one of the most beautiful places of interest in East Java. The beauties of mountain covered, give a special and characteristic green plants, arousing great interest



Tenggerese traditional farming also makes this famous place being more interesting and attractive. In addition, cool and breezy wind always blows freshly giving ever visitor special deep impression a unforgettable memories.The accessibility has no problem and very reachable (via Malang, Pasuruan, Probolinggo or Lumajang).



Surely, different access give different characteristics scenery landscape. The elevation reaches about 2.392 meter sea level above and the temperature varies from 3 up to 20 degrees centigrade.
Facilities: Star Hotels, home-stays, restaurants, and many others that visitors needed can be found.



The people who live in this area are supposed to be descended from Majapahit Kingdom about six hundred years ago. The belonged to Tenggerese Hinduism with old traditional. 



That tradition still survives up to now. Every year, they always carry out the traditional and religious ceremonies, and the most popular ones is Yadnya Kasada, an offering ceremony held at the edge of the crater on the top of mount Bromo.


----------



## samuel89

*5* *Lorentz National Park*



Lorentz National Park - one of the World's Heritage site with 2.4 million hectaresis the largest protected area in South-East Asia. It is the only protected area in the world to incorporate a continuous, intact transect from snowcap to tropical marine environment.



The site is the largest protected area in Southeast Asia (2.35 mil. ha.) and the only protected area in the world which incorporates a continuous, intact transect from snow cap to tropical marine environment, including extensive lowland wetlands.



Located at the meeting point of two colliding continental plates, the area has a complex geology with on-going mountain formation as well as major sculpting by glaciation and shoreline accretion which has formed much of the lowland areas. 



These processes have led to a high level of endemism and the area supports the highest level of biodiversity in the region. The area also contains fossil sites that record the evolution of life on New Guinea.



An outstanding example of the biodiversity of New Guinea, Lorentz is one of the most ecologically diverse national parks in the world. It is the only nature reserve in the Asia-Pacific region to contain a full altitudial array of ecosystems spanning from marine areas, mangrove, tidal and freshwater swamp forest, lowland and montane rainforest, alpine areas, and equatorial glaciers. 



At 4884 meters, Puncak Jaya (formerly Carstensz Pyramid) is the tallest mountain between the Himalayas and the Andes.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

VeRy BeAuTiFuL!!!


----------



## samuel89

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> VeRy BeAuTiFuL!!!


Love Indonesia... (BTW this is my last thread..)


----------



## samuel89

*6* *Bunaken Marine National Park, North Celebes (Sulawesi)*



What visit to North Sulawesi is complete without one day to view the spectacular coral gardens of the Bunaken Marine Reserve. Declared a Marine Park in 1991, it is acknowledged as one of the top dive sites in the world. It is about 40 minutes drive from the resort to one of the dive centers or to the central harbor, where a motorized outrigger canoe or dive boat will whisk you to Bunaken Island in about 45 minutes.



Bunaken National Park is Marine Park with the most various species in the world. The fascination under water life in water territory of this a real Bunaken national park varieties, specific, on unique, and exotic, make this area as the beautiful North Sulawesi tourism and grow as one of famous marine park tourism object in the world. 



It is because of this location nearness with Manado city that only about 6 km from the downtown area, or from Tongkeina in Pisok foreland even only 3,5 km. Access to this location also very fluent, can be gone through speedboat within 20 up to 60 minutes.



The Reserve comprises of the Bunaken Islands, Siladen, Nain and Montehage, the dive and snorkeling sites are numerous and diverse. The drop off wall at Liang Cave in particular is rare in the world and described by enthusiasts as spectacular with caves, gullies and caverns harboring an immense wealth of marine life. Brilliantly colored fish dart amongst the vibrant coral and the water is clear and warm. It is ideal for the first snorkels or experienced who divers alike.


----------



## samuel89

*7* *Raja Ampat Islands National Marine Park*



Raja Ampat Island is the most western district of the Indonesian province of Papua. Raja Ampat consists of an area surrounding four major island off the western coast of Birds Head Panisula of New Guinea Island. The western half of which is Indonesia and the eastern half, Papua New Guinea. The province was called Irian Jaya, and its a cluster of over 1500 small Islands.



Raja Ampat is the most bio-diverse location in the world more than 3000 species of fishes and over 300 species of corals have been identified here, in a single one and half hour dive you can identified more than 282 fish species and more than 400 species.



As stunningly beautiful above water as it is below, Raja Ampat (which literally translates as “The Four Kings”) has a startling diversity of habitats to explore. Each of these – from the stark wave-pounded slopes that drop away beneath the karst cliffs of Wayag and Uranie to the deep, nutrient-rich bays of Mayalibit, Kabui and Aljui to the “blue water mangrove” channels of Kofiau and Gam to the plankton-rich upwelling areas of Misool and the Dampier Strait – are home to unique assemblages of species that, when taken together, add to produce the most impressive species lists ever compiled for a coral reef system of this size.



Marine tourism, as a sustainable alternative to overfishing, mining, and logging, has the potential to play a key role in the conservation of Raja Ampat’s spectacular underwater realm, while also creating real benefits for the local communities. This website was designed as part of a larger effort to support the growth of sustainable marine tourism in Raja Ampat and the conservation of these magical islands.


----------



## samuel89

*8* *Lake Toba*



Lake Toba, also known as Danau Toba, is the most famous tourist attraction in North Sumatra. Lake Toba, located in the heart of the Batak country, is the largest lake in Indonesia and also in Southeast Asia with a surface area over one thousand square kilometers. Lake Toba is also the deepest lake in the world with over four hundred and fifty meters deep



The Toba caldera complex in Northern Sumatra, Indonesia consists of four overlapping volcanic craters that adjoin the Sumatran "volcanic front". The youngest and fourth caldera is the world’s largest Quarternary caldera (100 by 30 kilometres) and intercepts the three older calderas. 



An estimate of 2500-3000 cubic kilometres of dense-rock equivalent pyroclastic material, nicknamed the Youngest Toba tuff, was blasted from the youngest caldera during one of the largest single eruptions in geologic history. Following the "Youngest Toba tuff eruption", a typical resurgent dome formed within the new caldera, joining two half-domes separated by a longitudinal graben.There are at least four cones, four stratovolcanoes and three craters visible in the lake.



Most of the people who live around Lake Toba are ethnically Bataks. Traditional Batak houses are noted for their distinctive roofs (which curve upwards at each end, as a boat's hull does) and their colorful deco


----------



## samuel89

*9** Mount Merapi National Park*



Mount Merapi or Gunung Merapi in Indonesian language (bahasa), is a conical volcano in Central Java, Indonesia. It is the most active volcano in Indonesia and has erupted regularly since 1548. Its name means Mountain of Fire. It is very close to the city of Yogyakarta, and thousands of people live on the flanks of the volcano, with villages as high as 1700 m above sea level.

Several of its eruptions have caused fatalities. It was erupting from 1992 to 2002, and a particularly large explosion killed 43 people in 1994. It began erupting again in 2006, and scientists believe a large eruption is imminent. In light of the hazards it poses to populated areas, it has been designated a Decade Volcano.



Merapi is the youngest in a group of volcanoes in southern Java. It is situated at a subduction zone, where the Indo-Australian Plate is sliding beneath the Eurasian Plate. It is one of at least 129 active volcanoes in Indonesia, part of the Pacific Ring of Fire - a section of fault lines stretching from the Western Hemisphere through Japan and South East Asia.

Stratigraphic analysis reveals that eruptions in the Merapi area began about 400,000 years ago, and from then until about 10,000 years ago, eruptions were typically effusive, and the outflowing lava emitted was basaltic. Since then, eruptions have become more explosive, with viscous andesitic lavas often generating lava domes. Dome collapse has often generated pyroclastic flows, and larger explosions, which have resulted in eruption columns, have also generated pyroclastic flows through column collapse.



Typically, small eruptions occur every two to three years, and larger ones every 10-15 years or so. Notable eruptions, often causing many deaths, have occurred in 1006, 1786, 1822, 1872 (the most violent eruption in recent history), and 1930—when thirteen villages were destroyed and 1400 people killed by pyroclastic flows.

A very large eruption in 1006 is claimed to have covered all of central Java with ash. The volcanic devastation is claimed to have led to the collapse of the Hindu Kingdom of Mataram, however there is insufficient evidence from that era for this to be substantiated. Merapi continues hold particular significance for the Javanese: it is one of four places where officials from the royal palaces of Yogyakarta and Solo make annual offerings to placate the ancient Javanese spirits.



More like hers brother, Mount Merbabu is a favorite mountain for local and foreign mountaineers. The average temperature in its top is around 15 grade Celsius during the day, of course in the night, it’s biting cold. 



The magnificent Merbabu is in the middle of Central Java Province, comes from the word "Meru" means mountain and "Babu" means female or lady. For years it has been known as a sleeping mountain, but in fact it has 5 calderas, namely: Condrodimuko, Kombang, Kendang, Rebab & Sambernyowo. Mt. Merbabu last eruption was in 1968 which caused a lot of erosion. Usually it gives a tranquile atmosphere to its green beautiful environment.


----------



## samuel89

*10* *Kelimutu National Park*



Mt. Kelimutu, 1.690m fifty years ago, had three lakes, one lake was blue green, one fiery green and one red. Thirty years later, the colors had changed to blue, red brown and cafe au lait. Now, Ata Bupu (Lake) is a dramatic dark-brown. Ata Polo are dark red-brown, and only Nuwa Muri remains aquamarine or turquoise as it apparently always was.



Of all the volcanos in Indonesia, Keli Mutu on the island of Flores appears to have the most exotic lakes. In fact, its lakes are so brightly colored that they are featured on the 5,000 rupiah bill and thought of as a national treasure by the people of Indonesia. 




The Magical Colors of Kelimutu Lake This name is related to the three craters of Mount Kelimutu. Each crater has water of different colors, and the water color can change at anytime. Local people called them the red, blue and white lakes. 



It is not unusual to see all these three colors as they are, but during the month the color combination might change to become red, blue or greenish. And the green color might change again into greenish-black. This is not the work of magic, but it is real.This is the miracle of the Kelimutu Lake.


----------



## samuel89

*11* *Green Canyon*



Green canyon at Indonesia?”. Green Canyon is a river-cave-waterfall unique travel spot located at 31 km south of Pangandaran. The real name is Cukang Taneuh, Green Canyon itself called by some france tourist when they first visit at 1993.



Green Canyon is part of Cijulang River that goes through a cave full of stalactites and stalagmites surrounded by two beautiful green hills. Boat to green canyon can be rented at the Ciseureuh dock to reach this area. Green Canyon is located not far from Batukaras and Nusawiru Airport (31 km south of Pangandaran).



At the entrance of the cave lies the Palatar waterfall. The waterfall gives this area cool and adventures atmosphere. Not far from here you will find an amazing natural pool, the water really fresh and cool, you should try swim here!



If you like extreme activity, you can go inside through the cave by crawling on the cave wall, better do it with local guide. The route is very extreme, sometime you need to jump on rock from side to side.


----------



## paradyto

I'm waiting for 100 Nice Threadkay:


----------



## samuel89

paradyto said:


> I'm waiting for 100 Nice Threadkay:


dont worry! Indonesia has more than 50 national parks and more than 200 Eco Tourism Places and all of them are incredible and wonderful... wait my list until 100


----------



## samuel89

*12* *Ijen Crater*



Ijen Crater is the biggest crater lake in Java. The sulfur crater lake lies between a natural dams of deeply etched rock. It is 200 meters deep and contains about 36million cubic meters of steaming acid water, shrouded in a smelling swirling sulfur cloud. Inside the crater the different color and size of stones are found. Indeed the crater of Ijen is beautiful garden of stone as well.



The Ijen Plateau lies in the centre of the Ijen-Merapi Maelang Reserve, which extends over much of the mountainous region directly west of Banyuwangi and borders on the Baluran National Park in the north east. As at Mt. Bromo , the caldera is best viewed from the air. Fortunately, almost all commercial flights operating between Denpasar - Surabaya, Yogyakarta or Jakarta usually fly, if not directly over, then close by Ijen plateau, where the seemingly luminous blue/green crater lake forms an unmistakable landmark. It is a beautiful scenery and located about 32 km to the north west of Banyuwangi.



The principal attraction at Ijen is the large, sulphureous crater lake which lies hidden between sheer walls of deeply furrowed rock at more than 200 meters. The Ijen crater itself lies at approximately 2,300 meters above sea level. It forms a twin volcano with the now extinct Mount Merapi. The enormous crater lake, which is 200 meters deep and covers an area of more than meters, a million square meters, contains about 36 million cubic meters of steaming, acid water. 



Ijen crater shows a special type of volcanic feature common to Indonesia, about 1 kilometer in diameter and 175 meters deep. The floor is covered completely by a warm lake, milky blue green in colours held back by a dam built many years ago by the Dutch, in order to keep the hot, mineral laden water from raining the crop lands below. 



The crater can be reached from either the east or the west by any kinds of vehicles, but the second part of the trip covers distance 3 km on foot (jungle track). However, the latter is more popular approach, since the climb from the road's end to the edge of the lake is only one and a half hours. And a walk around the lake takes a full day. 

The temperature drops at night, near the crater rim it can fall to about 5° Celcius. The road ends at Jampit, where very basic shelter is available. It is also possible to sleep in the old vulcanology station further up the hill, now used by sulphur collectors, but permission must be obtained in advance.


----------



## samuel89

*13* *Bukit Barisan Selatan National Park*



Bukit Barisan Selatan (BBS) National Park is the third largest protected area (3,568 km2) in Sumatra. The park is the main watershed for southwestern Sumatra, providing water and ecological services to local communities. 



Its elongated shape makes it difficult to protect, because the ratio of boundary-to-interior is so high. The eastern boundary tends to follow the watershed, while the western boundary is located close to the foot of the mountains, and, in some areas, follows the coastline. A series of protected forest areas were created to form a buffer zone on the eastern side of the Park, but all of these have swallowed up by human encroachment.



Bukit Barisan Selatan is one of the highest priority areas for Sumatran megafauna, and in particular, for the Sumatran rhino, the Sumatran tiger, and the Sumatran elephant. It is home to the second largest population of Sumatran rhinos (Dicerorhinos sumatrensis sumatrensis), estimated between 60 and 85 animals. Sumatran rhinos have declined at a rate of 50% over the past 10 years, largely from deforestation and habitat fragmentation. There are now about 250 surviving, most on the island of Sumatra, with a remnant population on the island of Borneo.



Bukit Barisan’s elephant population was estimated to be about 500 a few years ago – now comprising about one-fourth of Sumatra’s elephant population. However, because of the Park’s configuration and associated difficulties in protection, combined with a paucity of substantial tracts of lowland forest and burgeoning encroachment into the Park for agriculture, human-elephant conflict is high. Crop raiding remains a threat – and killing of crop-raiding elephants, using guns or poison, is still occurring. Nevertheless, elephants are still common in 
most of BBS and their spoor can be seen in many places.



Other species also are present in significant numbers in Bukit Barisan Selatan (including the clouded leopard, tapir, sambar, barking deer, wild boar, siamang, gibbon, and Sumatran hare) and also are at risk. Deer and pig are the main prey of Sumatran tigers, and also attract hunters. Poaching of wildlife is increasing, both from “traditional” hunters using snares and other older methods, as well as from “sportsmen”, using firearms. Firearms are widely available in the area, and sometimes are provided by the army or police. With subtle support from these groups, poachers are becoming more aggressive.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

WaW!
Proud to be Indonesian...
One of the most beautiful country in the world!!!

VeRy amaZing!Awesome!


----------



## samuel89

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> WaW!
> Proud to be Indonesian...
> One of the most beautiful country in the world!!!
> 
> VeRy amaZing!Awesome!


but unfortunately all the people around the world still doesn't know Indonesia as well as Bali island. Indonesia is large country! but almost of the foreigner say Indonesia is part of Bali, it's wrong! Indonesia is more more and more beautiful than the Bali as little part of this nation. Indonesia consist more than 13.000 islands and each of them has the own paradise


----------



## samuel89

*14* *Dieng Plateau*



Dieng Volcanic Complex (also called the Dieng Plateau) is a complex volcano. A complex volcano is an extensive assemblage of spatially, temporally, and genetically related major and minor volcanic centers with the associated lava flows and pyroclastic rocks. This is another place worth visiting in Central Java, situated around 2000 m above sea level and 100 km from Borobudur. This area northwest of Yogyakarta is in the volcanic mountains and over 2,000 meters elevation. The name "Dieng" means "abode of the gods." 



There the visitor can find restarted temples build around year 800, colorful lakes and steaming ones. On the road we will see how the farmer use all the land available by using terraces. It's also fresher up here and we are almost above the clouds. The plateau, located 2,093 meters above sea level, offers two sunrises, the golden sunrise and the silver sunrise. Both are equally amazing natural phenomena. The golden sunrise refers to the first sunrise between 5:30 and 6 a.m. It is said to be golden because of its sparkling golden red color. We can enjoy this sunrise from a viewing post at a height of 1,700 meters above sea level in Wonosobo. The place, located in a mountainous area, is easily accessible because the roads leading to this area are all paved.



After savoring the beauty of the double sunrise, a natural phenomenon perhaps found only on Dieng Plateau, we could still enjoy the beauty of the surrounding nature. Walk about 10 minutes over a distance of some two kilometers to the southeast of the temple where there is a colorful lake. From the top of a hill the lake reflects a greenish yellow color, the reflection of the sulfate acid that the lake water contains. Beside this colorful lake there is another lake with pristine water. Locals call it the mirror lake because the water is very clear. The surface of the lake water also reflects sunlight. Unfortunately, this beautiful morning panorama is slightly impaired by the rampant felling of trees around the lakes. Unless the tree feeling is checked, this beautiful panorama will soon vanish for good. 



Beside the beautiful panorama above, there is also small monuments, which are not more than 50 feet high stand on a crater floor amidst sulfurous fumes and underlined by the presence of a few of the starkest Shivaite temples at an elevation of more than 6.000 feet, are impressive. 



The site is located four hours from Semarang. In this site, the visitor will see some of the oldest Hindu temples of Java. On the way to the Dieng Plateau, visitors will pass through tobacco plantations and beautiful mountain scenery. This area can reach about four hours from Semarang, the site of some of the oldest Hindu temples on Java. These 50m-foot high monuments stand on a crater floor amidst sulfur fumes. The road to the Dieng Plateau passes through tobacco plantations and beautiful


----------



## samuel89

*49* *Batur Lake*



Batur Lake is the old crater of Mount Batur, a still active volcano next to it. It is located on the northern part of Bali. The largest lake overshadowed by the active volcano is located in Bangli Regency, at the northeast of Bali. Batur Lake is the widest lake in this island. 



It lies down in the feet of Mount Batur and Mount Abang. The lake is classified as a "neutral-dilute" lake because there is no known underlying hydrothermal activity, and the abundant rainfall more than quenches any such activity. There is a hot spring right by the lake. We can enjoy the spectacular scenery of Batur Lake from Kintamani. 



Across the lake, only reachable by boat, lies Trunyan village, where the Bali Aga people live. The surrounding of the lake is a favorite place for picks self up. At Batur Lake we can see the scenic view and feel cool atmosphere. Bangli's mountainous region center is around the spectacular volcanic crater (or caldera) of Batur. 



Mount Batur adjacent to the volcano is the large crescent-shaped Batur Lake, all surrounded by the high walls of the crater rim. The place is a great day trips, trekking or just to get away from the daily activity.


----------



## samuel89

*50 * *West Timor Island*



West Timor is the principal island in terms of population where the capital of the province, Kupang, is located. Kupang is now being developed to be the gate- way to Nusa Tenggara. There are direct flights from /to Darwin-Australia. 



West Timor is rich in various cultures, beautiful sceneries, and a wonderful nature. Made up of dry, rocky land, isolated communities, rolling cattle land, a variety of styles of architecture, Timor is basically something that possesses its own original characteristics.



West Timor is a political region that comprises the western half of Tomir Island with the exception of Oecussi-Ambeno district (which is politically part of East Timor) and forms a part of Indonesia province of East Nusa Tenggara, (NTT or Nusa TenggaraTimur). West Timor's capital and chief port is Kupang. The land area of West Timor is 15,850 km. During the colonial period it was known as Dutch Timor and was a centre of Dutch loyalists during the Indonesian War of Independence (1945-1949).



Rote Island, the southernmost island of Indonesia, is just to the southwest of West Timor. Three native languages belonging of Carbonic Stock of the Austronesian group of languages are spoken in West Timor, the others in East Timor. These languages are Ndaonese, Rotinese, and Helong.


----------



## samuel89

*51* *Klayar Beach*



Klayar Beach is resides in Donorojo district, Pacitan Regency. It is about 35 km towards west Pacitan city. It can reach about 60 minutes from the city. Many rockies like spink in Mesir. Klayar Beach with its dune has a distinctive feature from another. 



Its waves dashed against the rock spourting from the hole make sound like a bamboo flute. The springkling of waves rush to beach and out through the hole spurting about 7 meters high and has a sound like blowing bamboo flute.



This white sandy beach has an idiosyncrasy that is the flute sea. It is once in a while whistle among reef gap and blast waved. It has white sand and the water is blue which enjoyable to be visited. 



Despitefully there is also a real natural water fountain. This water fountain “Air Mancur” happened because the wave pressure the air sea which hit bank hollow rock. Water fountain, which can reach of 10 metre height yield drizzle and seawater dew that believed has special quality as ageless drug.


----------



## paradyto

The Greatest Hidden Paradise!!! kay:


----------



## SilentAdmirer

*No Country Like Indonesia*

No Country Like Indonesia. I mean no country can compare it's nature.


----------



## samuel89

one of the hidden paradise in The Earth Planet......


----------



## samuel89

*52 * *Lake Matano*



Lake Matano (Indonesian Danau Matano), also known as Matana, is a natural lake in South Sulawesi, Indonesia. It is the deepest lake in Indonesia and South East Asia (ranked by maximum depth), and the 8th deepest lake in the world. 



Lake Matano is home to many species of endemic fish and other animals as well as many plants. The endemic fishes of Matano have been compared to that of the species swarms of the Rift Valley Lakes of Africa. While not as diverse, they are thought to have all arisen from a single ancestor species and diversified into numerous different species, which now fill many of the previously vacant ecological niches.



Despite Lake Matano's remote location, it is the site of Pt. INCO, one of the largest nickel mines in the world, which carries out strip mining in the surrounding rainforest. The company cuts down trees and strips the topsoil to be baked in kilns to extract the nickel. Not only has this led to massive damage to the unique rainforest of the area but it has also had serious detrimental effects on the lake, with far higher sediment loads in the rivers feeding into Lake Matano, often with toxic levels of mining waste. 



The waters of Lake Matano are exceptionally clear, visibility is good, and many of the fish species are highly dependent on visual cues and colour perception for their mating behaviour. If the sediment washing into the lake continues to increase, the likelihood is that many of these endemic species will be lost.


----------



## samuel89

*53* *Buntu Kabobong (Erotic Mountain)*



236 km to the north of Ujung Pandang, you can see beautiful landscapes at Bambapuang, located 20 km from Enrekang to the north on the way to Tana Toraja. Here can be seen an erotic mountain called Batu Kabobong, by its shape formed by the valley and slopes. A rest house is built on an elevation, giving a clear view of the countryside.



In the local language, Buntu Kabobong means erotic mountain due to the form that is made by the slope and valley of the hills. The villa for a short-while rest was built next to its presents drinks and panoramas that are beautiful of the surrounding area.



There is an erotic mountain called Buntu Kabobong, its shape formed by the valley and slopes. Look 'carefully' what it looks like ? Well, it belongs to female. In local language, it means - "Most Sacred ******". Nearby, there is a hill, named the "Most Holy *****"


----------



## samuel89

*54* *Mamberamo River*



The Mamberamo River is the Amazon of Papua. Weaving its way through vast territories of virtually unexplored terrain. Within it's watery reaches there live tribes, who to this day remain almost completely un-contacted by the outside world.



Initially traveling by boat up through the rivers in Waropen, then trekking over the Van Rees Mountains and finally reaching the upper Tariku (eastern Mamberamo) River.



The river trip down the Mamberamo is undertaken
by motorized canoe. Small tributary rivers lead into the tribal villages where you will encounter some of the most isolated people on the planet.



With trips to Papua, especially when exploring areas like the Mamberamo you learn to expect the unexpected. Like raw nature it is a dynamic place of constant change.So, it is essential for those to be open minded and flexible about the itinerary


----------



## samuel89

*55* *Cape Papuma*



Cape coast Papuma (Malikan White Sands) is an example of natural tourism that is not known to many people. Papuma located in the village of Sumberejo, Subdistrict Ambulu, Jember regency, East Java. The Papuma beach is rarely visited by foreign and domestic tourists despite of its natural beauty.



This white sand beach is located approximately 37 km south of the city of Jember, or less than 235 km from the city of Surabaya. The beach area covers around 25 hectares of natural beauty. A carpet of white sand circling around a 1.5 km peninsula, and also some line of green hills with lush trees that encircle the beach.



The coral rocks around the beach also enhance the beauty of the Papuma beach. Photographers usually visit the beach trying to capture its beauty, so if you decided to visit the Papuma beach don’t be surprised if you found a lot of people with SLR cameras with wide lenses trying to capture the Papuma beach’s landscape.



Papuma beach is also the docking place of the local fisherman, so there are many fishing boats around this area and you might find some of those boats very interesting. 



With the blue sea as far as the eye can see, white sand and high waves are the typical characteristic of the southern Java beach it is perfectly NOT save to swim in this area.


----------



## samuel89

*56* *Madakaripura Waterfall*



Madakaripura waterfall located in Sapih village, Lombang district, and it is not far from Bromo area. Madakaripura is a sacred visiting area comprising lines of waterfalls where its center reaches a height of 200 meters from the bottom. 



This waterfall has related historic with a great Prime Ministry, Gajah Mada, who strongly struggled to unify the whole territory of the nation under span of control of Majapahit, and said as “the last residence for Gajah Mada”.



This spectacular waterfall lies hidden at the end of a deep valley in the foothills of the Tengger range. 



The water has cascades from the dense forest above. The primary attraction is its natural environment that is encircled by 7 waterfalls and caves. The facilities, which are available, include; parking lot, food stalls, resting place and security post. 



The fatigue and exhaustion one undergoes from climbing the peak of Bromo, would immediately gone after getting a bathe with the holy Tirta Sewana so to continue the travel to other visiting points in Probolinggo area.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I wanna go to LAKE PAPUNA!


----------



## samuel89

XxRyoChanxX said:


> I wanna go to LAKE PAPUNA!


what is lake Papuna? do you mean Cape Papuma in Jember regency, East Java?


----------



## samuel89

*57* *Tanah Lot Coast*



The Pura Tanah Lot in Bali is a popular tourist destination in the entire island. It is a beautiful temple located amidst the sea. The surroundings of the temple are pretty beautiful and attractive as well. This temple is a grand tourist destination, so far as the sightseeing in Bali is concerned. For detailed information regarding the sightseeing spots in Bali, you can always consult the Bali travel guide. 



The popular temple called Pura Tanah Lot in Bali in Indonesia is located on a huge rock amidst the sea. The transportation towards the temple is pretty advanced and well networked. The native Balinese people throng at the temple premise, in order to pay their homage to the Goddess. The main priest is there at the temple to introduce the Goddess to the international tourists. 



On the whole, it would be a grand experience for you to visit the temple and relish the pervading tranquility out there. In order to reach the temple, you need to go up by the rocky staircase. The entire scenery is breathtakingly beautiful and exciting as well.



This temple is very famous among tourist destinations in Bali with spectacular view of sunset. At some nooks of coral reef around Tanah Lot Temple there are holy tame snake in black and white color where according to the local society believe that it as a deity property and as the guard of the temple from the bad influence.


----------



## TijucaRio

Madakaripura Waterfall is realy amazing ! wow! I would never guess such marvelous places!


----------



## samuel89

TijucaRio said:


> Madakaripura Waterfall is realy amazing ! wow! I would never guess such marvelous places!


yes, one of the hidden paradise in Java Island!...there are many of marvelous places in Indonesia


----------



## OshHisham

wonderful Indonesia :applause:

so much natural wonders yet to be seen and discovered. indonesian government should take a serious effort to market the wonders more than what australia did.


----------



## samuel89

OshHisham said:


> wonderful Indonesia :applause:
> 
> so much natural wonders yet to be seen and discovered. indonesian government should take a serious effort to market the wonders more than what australia did.


Thank you so much Hisham! 

i hopw so that the gouvernment give the responsible for marketing this wonders of nature, because many of places still unexplored and no body knows it including Indonesian people.


----------



## samuel89

*58* *Manusela National Park*



Manusela National Park (186,000 ha) is situated in one of the world's least known regions, Central Ceram in the Maluku Archipelago of East Indonesia. Maluku together with Sulawesi and Nusa Tenggara Forms the biogeographic transition Zone between Asia and Australia, known as Wallacea, and on Ceram this transition becomes evident through the occurrence of both Asian and Australian biological spectra.



This National park has the beauty which interesting many tourists to visit this place. Manusela National park has many uniques such Manusela gap which has fresh climate and we can find interested object to be watched. The oter gap that will make you get the fun is Piliana gap because in here we can see many kinds of butterflies. The other objects whict are still in Manusela park are many kinds of beautiful sea stone in Sawai, warm water in Tehoru and watching deer in Pasahari.



Beside that Manusela National Park also can be used as the object for experiment place by many scientist. It is caused there are many kinds of plants and h Reanimals. Outside of Manusela national park we can find floating motel in Sawai Gulf. Pearl exploitation, Tower, forest, and custom ceremony also can be found out side of Manusela National Park.



River with water that flow hardly, six mountains with Binaya mountain as the highest there also become the object that enjoyed by tourists. Some group of people who have been become enclave in Manusela are Ilena Maraena, Selumena and Kanike. They have being there for long time and they believe to mountains in Manusela National Park as the keeper of their live in daily. And by this belief will keep the mountain in good condition.


----------



## samuel89

*59* *Patenggang Lake*



One of the leading resorts is located in less than an hour by road to the south of the city. The eastern side ofthe lake is a cool forest has an average temperature of 10 degrees C and is often hazy the whole day.
A lush tea estate, reaching far out to the west and south, borders the north side. 



From Cimanggu HotSpring it is just 30 minutes drive through tea plantations. This is a lovely site for boating, the lake looks a green
carpet, and tea plantations surround the lake. Patengan Lake is a very popular spot for Indonesians on a Sunday and public holiday. 



Its location is in Ciwidey tourism area, 47 kilometers from Bandung to the
South, and the site is in the area of Rancabali tea plantation. The tourism site is good for family as itoffers hot spring water swimming pool, restaurants, a recreation park for kids, and bungalow as well as 
other supporting facilities.


----------



## samuel89

hola...:nuts:


----------



## vhie

where's the rest Sam? I couldn't find number 82 up to 100. am waiting..


----------



## Balaputradewa

wow..awesome !! Thanx Samuel..^^


----------



## samuel89

*82. Tawangmangu and Grojogan Sewu Falls (A Thousand Falls)*



Tawangmangu is located 40 km east of Solo, this recreational resort offers fresh weather; scenic views, swimming pools, bungalow style hotels and restaurants. Tawangmangu, a mountain resorts at an elevation of almost 1 km above sea level, which promises a cool escape from the city's heat. It lies on the slopes of Mt., Lawu, at an elevation of 1300 m above sea level. A cool splendid hill resort also on the slope of mount Lawu, at about 1400 M height above sea level. The road from Solo via Karangpandan is a fine trip thru magnificent green terraced hills. 



Tawangmangu has all kind of facilities, hotel, camping ground, forest tourism, etc. The climate is fresh and one can enjoy the beautiful scenery. Other features include nearby temples, a national park and 40m in high waterfall of Grojogan Sewu.



Grojogan Sewu located at Karanganyar Regency, Grojogan sewu is one of tourism program that called "INTANPARI" ( Industri Pertanian Pariwisata ) it means Industry Botani and Tourism. Grojogan Sewu is located at Mount Lawu (2632 meter), the location are 27 kilo meter from Karanganyar Regency. Grojogan sewu means thousand waterfall. 



Although there is no thousand waterfall there, you still can enjoy some waterfalls there. The highest waterfall at Grojogan Sewu have 81 meter high from bottom to the top, the forest sight make this waterfall have tractive power for tourist.


----------



## samuel89

*83. Parai Tenggiri Beach*



This beach is one of Bangka Island’s prides. The beach is located in Sungailiat district. The visitors can find various forms of boulders in this beach, which add its beauty. This beach is very ideal for having swimming, sun bathing and relax. Parai Tenggiri beach has the complete facilities in Bangka Island. 



There are luxurious hotels and water sport facilities. The tourists will enjoy this beach with the local fishermen who always spend their days by looking for fishes in the sea. 



The calmness and fresh sea wind will greet the visitor when they arrive there. This welcomed course make the tourists feel comfortable to stay here.


----------



## samuel89

*84. Puncak Highland*



Puncak highland located between Bogor and Bandung, West Java, Indonesia.
Escape from the city's sticky heat to this cool and misty highland, which is located about 1,500 meters above sea-level. 



The narrow and winding road was constructed at the beginning of the 19th century, and is lined with vendors selling fruit, handicrafts, tubers and snacks. The area is bursting with tea plantations and produce, and is also a major recreational destination. 



Major attractions include Gunung Mas Tea Plantation , Telaga Warna, Indonesia Safary Park (Taman Safari Indonesia) , Cibodas Botanical Gardens and Gede-Pangrango National Park.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

..GO GO GO....16 TO GO...


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

How about Mentawai Island..and Karimunjawa Island...
or Sand Dust (Gumuk Pasir) in Parang Tritis Beach ( only two place in the world)...

Thanks&Regards
HONAS


----------



## joxin

amazing, wonderfull...::applause::applause::applause:

I copied your posted for my FB
thanx, sam...i still waiting for your post


----------



## dochan

Komodo Island is always amazed me. Even though I have seen it over and over. Love it very much! :bow:

Great works, Samuel!


----------



## joxin

Anyer , serang
















http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=36332&id=100000013401078
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=37541&id=100000013401078
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=37543&id=100000013401078


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

where's the rest Sam? am waiting..


----------



## jlhuang

*THE SMALLEST ISLAND IN THE WORLD : SIMPING ISLAND!!*

85. *SMALLEST ISLAND IN THE WORLD : SIMPING ISLAND!!*

*Pulau Simping, World Smallest Island Located in West Kalimantan (Singkawang 山口洋 - City of Thousand Temples)*

West Kalimantan in Indonesia is a is a region which has varieties amusing objects. Among them are, Equator Monument and their famous Kapuas river, beautiful beaches, to a variety of natural panorama that still virgin. Not to mention the cultural uniqueness of the local community.

Lanscape Sinka Island Park (Singkawang)


















From various interesting objects in the West Kalimantan, there’s the only one in the world, very unique and has recorded by United Nation is Simping island, the smallest Island in the world. The island was formerly known as Kelapa Dua Island (Two Coconut Island) is located in Teluk Mak Jantu ‘, precisely in the Sinka Island Park area, Singkawang.

THE SMALLEST ISLAND IN THE WORLD : SIMPING ISLAND!!








*Written above:*



Code:


Do you know…? Simping island is the smallest island in the world 
and has recorded by UN. Let we take care our environment!











This island is a land consist of sand and rock, with some trees above it. It has a small pagoda (kelenteng) where chinese descent pray there. The visitor can enjoy beautiful beach view, sea, and green hills around. No wonder, this beautiful island become families vacation destination.





































The location of this island is easily reachable. It tooks about 3-4 hours from Pontianak to Sinka Island Park. As you can see in the picture, people can use bridge available to go across this Island, so you can walk there and enjoying the gentle sea breeze. Interested to visit?

Tempat Sembayang di Simping Island


----------



## bagak

From Padang Pictures



bagak said:


> *M - E - N - T - A - W - A - I , SUMATRA BARAT.
> ​*Semua foto diambil dari Wavepark Mentawai Surfing Resort. http://www.wavepark.com/
> 
> alamat kontak :
> Padang Office:
> Jalan Nipah No. 20J
> Padang, West Sumatra 25118
> Indonesia
> PH: 0751 812837
> FAX: 0751 812835
> CELL: +628126607764, +628126635551
> 
> Email:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> New Zealand Residence:
> 100 Lysnar Rd.
> Gisborne, New Zealand
> PH: +64 6 868 8164
> FAX: +64 868 1624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...off the West Coast of Sumatra in the Mentawai Archipelago - West Sumatra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aerial photograph below is the best tool to show you where things are in relation to each other on the island resort. The island is about 66 acres, to give you some sense of scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Accommodation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Actions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it going to be Hawaii or Mentawai.... I think those guys prefer Mentawai....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPPORT INDONESIAN TOURISM........


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

Dear Sam...this will be more than 100.....hehehehe...
Btw where are you??


----------



## Balaputradewa

86. *Kaba Hill - Rejang Lebong, Bengkulu Province*


----------



## paradyto

Kaba Hill kay: never know it before


----------



## Balaputradewa

well..you had better visit it ^^ its wonderful place in Sumatra Island..


----------



## samuel89

DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> Dear Sam...this will be more than 100.....hehehehe...
> Btw where are you??


ups...i'm here:banana:


----------



## baihakki

humm... 100 is not enough...


too much place to escape to..

Krakatoa Volcanic Island?
Mount Tambora?


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

samuel89 said:


> ups...i'm here:banana:


let continues bro...still a lot of place to show off...:banana:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

baihakki said:


> humm... 100 is not enough...
> 
> 
> too much place to escape to..
> 
> Krakatoa Volcanic Island?
> Mount Tambora?


Yeah....maybe unlimited indoensia wonder of nature :cheers:


----------



## jlhuang

*87. Pulau Randayan, Singkawang 山口洋 - City of Thousand Temples, West Borneo, Indonesia*


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo

^^ nice....we want more...we want more...


----------



## vhie

come on sam! lets work it again! don't stop


----------



## atmada

*88. Siung Beach, Yogyakarta*


----------



## atmada

*89. Laut Tawar Lake, Aceh*


----------



## atmada

*90. Ndolo Waterfall, Kediri, East Java*


----------



## atmada

Almost 100..
We'll give you more kay:


----------



## atmada

*91. Sundak Beach, Yogyakarta
*




































by faizal23


----------



## Balaputradewa

wow Sundak beach..not too familiar but so nice kay:


----------



## JAVA COFFEE

9 to go................Indonesia I Love You!!


----------



## paradyto

nice threadkay:


----------



## Balaputradewa

*92. Berhala Island, Jambi Province*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*93. Telunjuk (Forefinger) Mount, Lahat - Sumatra Selatan Province*


----------



## KayaMaya

^^
I'd love to see this thread continued to number 100 or even more :banana:


----------



## tevnalan

verryyyy nice thread..


----------



## Wawar05

*94.* *Malino,South Sulawesi Province*










http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/skirmist/Makassar/malino.jpg









http://www.banuahotel.com/images/bigMalino.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_D5TxtsY69D0/TAsAPNsCR9I/AAAAAAAAC3k/1paGkcj_CqY/s1600/malino2.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-iWQVeuhs...WmZgdRX0IA/s1600/Malino+in+South+Sulawesi.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

*95.* *Bira Beach, South Sulawesi Province*









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XVgdhsx1d1Q/TKx2Q5UW1TI/AAAAAAAACNY/AmQw5uHPTeE/s1600/bira-beach.jpg









http://www.manbos.com/images/dsg/indonesia/main/sulawesi_dsg_088.jpg









http://www.fullmoontour.com/wp-content/gallery/contoh/Tanjung Bira.jpg









http://dhanysmybers.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/bira_rocks-dhany.jpg










http://dhanysmybers.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/tanjung-bira.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

*96.* *Sarang Tiung Beach, South Kalimantan Province*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3200438807_c0067a3ef8.jpg?v=0









http://images.detik.com/content/2010/10/31/962/detik_IMG_2832.JPG









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2655356114_57c32f04ea.jpg?v=0


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Very stunning beaches indeed, i wish i lived in that place


----------



## Wawar05

*97.* *Pagar Alam, Beauty of South Sumatera Province*









mount dempo
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lG5yBdkD74U/TFT5DQt2nNI/AAAAAAAAAKc/dnbk0vcwIxs/s1600/gunung+dempo.jpg










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lG5yBdkD74U/TFT9V8VV5CI/AAAAAAAAALI/5A2BVmoTkJo/s1600/clip_image006.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

*98.* *Wera National Park, Central Sulawesi Province*

Wera national park is a well known tourism destination in Central Sulawesi in which there is a beautiful waterfall wera.









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_pkbdPGun64E/TNumTwvsBkI/AAAAAAAAALU/TQxgy2JEkXA/s1600/wera2.jpg









http://kfk.kompas.com/image/preview/RFNDXzA2OTcuSlBH.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Na0K8fqmzT8/Sjw4HnsQHWI/AAAAAAAAADE/7t2XxxqHPmE/s320/wera2.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

*99.* *Sayang Heulang Beach, Garut, West Java Province*









http://stat.ks.kidsklik.com/files/2009/11/garut-selatan.jpg









http://bloggergarut.or.id/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Pantai-Sayang-Heulang.jpeg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_2gzW7XLtC5c/TMumM8_sy1I/AAAAAAAAALI/BkHZ9adnf-0/s1600/sayang+heulang.jpg









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/34130/100_5886.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

*Finally reaching the number 100.
* :cheers:

*100.* *Selayar Island Beach, South Sulawesi Province*









http://www.denun.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/dsc_0228.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_qi8rEJKxK0s/TJUoRumAp2I/AAAAAAAAB6o/1-vfPuSXH0g/s1600/yyy.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RQ1xBd1H4...cjL0/s1600/2572184640102872335S500x500Q85.jpg









http://www.moreindonesia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Selayar-Island-600x394.jpg









http://www.moreindonesia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Selayar-South-Sulawesi-600x441.jpg









http://www.moreindonesia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/selayar-beach-view-600x399.jpg


----------



## Wawar05

sophiatristin said:


> The superb and best photographs you shared about Indonesia. From your photographs I guess that Indonesia is very beautiful country. And also there are so many places to visit, Indonesia is a beautiful spot to attract tourists.


thank you, actually there are more places to share.. however, I must permit to the maker of this thread regarding the name of it (_top 100 Indonesia Wonders of Nature_) 

anyway, hope you can visit those places, create the unforgettable moment and find marvelous sites of our country... furthermore, Indonesia is the largest archipelago in the world with wide diversity of people with their own culture. :banana:


----------



## Wawar05

for further information and share about Indonesia tourism, you may visit our several threads, such as

1. Indonesia tourism : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233277
2. Visit Musi, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553964
3. Visit Makassar and visit South Sulawesi, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259833
4. Visit Batam, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588461&page=2
5. Indonesia tourism part II, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512959
6. Visit Lampung, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596619
7. Sail Bunaken, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933308
8. Visit South Kalimantan, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=791786


----------



## Christabel

wow.Really nice pictures.
Thanks for sharing information...


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Kelimutu "3 Colours" Lake*
*Flores, Indonesia*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Kelimutu Lake*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bulgerhoog

*Most beautiful morning in Indonesia*

My most beautiful morning in Indonesia was in august 1997. We had a six week holiday and enjoyed this sunrise at Bromo Tengger Volcano.


Bromo sunrise  by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Indonesia bromo volcano sunrise by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Bromo volcano morning light  by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Mount Semeru Java sunrise by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr


Indonesia bromo crater by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr​
See other beautiful places at my flickrpage . 

Erik


----------



## dochan

Danau Batur, Kintamani, BALI








By tropicaLiving

Padangbai, Karangasem, BALI








By tropicaLiving


----------



## dochan

Candidasa, Karangasem, Bali
Located on the northeastern coast of Bali, is the small village of Candidasa. A tranquil coastal area nestled between the Lombok Strait to the east and mountains to the west, Candidasa is within close proximity to many historical landmarks of Bali including Bali's mother temple, Pura Besakih, Tenganan (the aboriginal people of Bali) as well as the ferry terminal to Lombok Island. Some of the best diving and snorkeling areas in Bali are also within the Candidasa area. As Candidasa has become more popular with day-trippers, the demand for accommodations and eatery places has grown to wide selection that ranges from star rated properties to simple homestays. All in all, Candidasa is a great place to go for a few days of relaxation.

The main attraction of Candi Dasa is a dazzling landscape of the beach. Blighted by jetties protruding into the water, intended to slowdown the erosion caused by coral blasting for years.
by tropicaLiving









Sunrise @Pantai Karang, Sanur, Bali, Indonesia
by tropicaLiving


----------



## dochan

double post


----------



## dochan

Ciwidey, West Java








By (TeeJe)

Ranca Upas, Ciwidey, West Java








By (TeeJe)


----------



## dochan

*Batu Hiu, Pangandaran, West Java*









by (TeeJe)









by (TeeJe)









by (TeeJe)









by (TeeJe)









by (TeeJe)


----------



## dochan

*BALI*









Mengening, Cemagi, Bali
By tropicaLiving









Pererenan, Canggu, Bali
Pererenan beach is another surfing spot with a selection of villas close by. Navigating your way to Pererenan Beach can be tricky at first, particularly at night, as the whole area is a mixture of Balinese villages that all look alike and rice fields.
Besides Echo Beach, Bali's west coast, Pererenan Beach is an exposed beach and reef break that has dependable surf.
By tropicaLiving


----------



## briker

Wow, Indonesia is a nature wonderland. It's pretty amazing. I must think about going there on a next holiday.


----------



## paradyto

reach 100 more, wow!!


----------



## dochan

By (TeeJe)

G Salak








By (TeeJe)

Banten








By (TeeJe)


----------



## dochan

Kampung Naga








by (TeeJe)









by (TeeJe)

Ciwidey








by (TeeJe)


----------



## dochan

*EAST JAVA*









*Madakaripura Waterfall*, Probolinggo, East Java, Indonesia
Madakaripura waterfall located in Sapih village, Lombang district, it is not far from Bromo area. Madakaripura is a sacred visiting area comprising lines of waterfalls where its center reaches a height of 200 meters from the bottom. This waterfall has related historic with a great Prime Ministry, Gajah Mada, who strongly struggled to unify the whole teritory of Nusantara under span of control of Majapahit, and said as "the last residence for Gajah Mada".

This spectaculer waterfall lies hidden at the end of a deep valley in the foothills of the Tengger range. The water has cascades from the dense forest above. The primary attraction is its natural environment that is enciecled by 7 waterfalls and caves. The facilities, which are available, include; parking lot, food stalls, resting place and security post.

The fatigue and exhoustion one undergoes from climbing the peak of Bromo, would immediately gone after getting a bathe with the holy Tirta Sewana so to comtinue the travel to other visiting points in Probolinggo area. (From Java Tourism)
By tropicaLiving










Panorama estates of Ijen caldera floor.

*Kalisat-Jampit Coffee Plantation* , Sempol District - Bondowoso, East Java, Indonesia.

Kalisat - Jampit, is unique and inviting challenge tours. From the aspect of access into the major tourist sites alone would cause the curiosity of visitors, not to mention the hidden and remote locations around the highlands Ijen Crater - East Java. This coffee plantation easily accessible from the highway town of Bondowoso - Situbondo. After traveling approximately 12 miles, we will find the T-junction Gardu Atak, we turn to the east through Sukosari. From there, then turned towards the north to continue the journey toward the winding Arabica coffee plantation Kalisat - Jampit, which is located in Sempol District , Bondowoso, East Java.
tropicaLiving


----------



## dochan

*ANCIENT VILLAGE OF BENA
EAST NUSA TENGGARA*




Balaputradewa said:


> *Kampung "Purba" Bena*
> *Bajawa, Kabupaten Ngada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

cont'd



Balaputradewa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*RIAU ISLANDS*




KRAFTY.LEICA said:


> *Nikoi Island*
> *Private Island in Riau Islands*
> 
> 
> _Oct 2010_


----------



## dochan

*ISLAND OF BINTAN, RIAU ISLANDS*



TranquilIce said:


> Bintan Lagoon Resort
> Jalan Indera Segara Site A12
> Lagoi, Bintan Utara


----------



## dochan

*Mt. Rinjani & Kayu Aro, West Sumatra*









by mamanFR









by mamanFR









by mamanFR









by mamanFR


----------



## dochan

*EAST NUSA TENGGARA*




Balaputradewa said:


> *Si Ibu Besar Inerie*
> *Bajawa, Kabupaten Ngada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ^^ *Gunung Inerie. Inerie artinya Ibu Besar.*


----------



## dochan

*EAST NUSA TENGGARA*




Balaputradewa said:


> *Indahnya Larantuka*
> *Kabupaten Flores Timur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*MALABAR TEA PLANTATION, WEST JAVA*

*PERKEBUNAN TEH MALABAR*









By hendras









By hendras









By hendras


----------



## dochan

*IJEN CRATER, EAST JAVA*









By tropicaLiving
Ijen Crater is a nature reserve Ijen Park is located between Banyuwangi and Bondowoso District, East Java, Indonesia. This crater exactly located at the top of Mount Ijen which is one of a series of volcanoes in East Java such as Bromo, Semeru and Merapi. 
This crater is a large lake with a bluish-green mist and smoke of the sulfur that is stunning. Another uniqueness of this crater has a level of acidity is very high with almost close to zero and the temperature of the crater is 200° Celsius. In addition to altitude is located at 2,600 meters (8,660ft) above sea level. Posis crater is located in the middle of the largest caldera on the island of Java. The caldera size about 20 miles. The crater size is about 960 meters x 600 meters with a depth of 200 meters. This crater is located at a depth of more than 300 meters below the caldera wall


----------



## janand

So wonderful place, Amazing pictures and really impress from this post. 
Indonesia has really very nice and beautiful place. Crazy to visit that. Thanks for sharing this cool pictures. Great Job.


----------



## Tiyoe_Garasisolo

*Ratu Boko Palace*



















Ratu Boko is an archaeological site known to modern Javanese as Kraton Ratu Boko or Ratu Boko’s Palace. Ratu Boko is located on a plateau, about three kilometres south of Lara Jonggrang Prambanan temple complex in Yogyakarta Indonesia. The original name of this site is still unclear, however the local inhabitants named this site after King Boko, the legendary king mentioned in Loro Jonggrang folklore.

The site covers 16 hectares in two hamlets (Dawung and Sambireja) of the village of Bokoharjo and Prambanan. In striking contrast to other Classic-period sites in Central Java and Yogyakarta, which are remains of temples, Ratu Boko displays attributes of an occupation or settlement site, although its precise functions is unknown. Probably the site was a palace complex which belongs to the kings of Sailendra or Mataram Kingdom that also build temples scattered across Prambanan Plain. The argument was based on the fact that this complex was not a temple nor building with religious nature, but a fortified palace instead which evidence in the remnant of fortified walls and the dry moat as defensive structures. The remains of settlements also founds in Ratu Boko vicinity. This site is located 196 m above the sea level, on the highest point in the site, there is a small pavilion from which one will be able to see a panoramic view of Prambanan temple with Mount Merapi as the background.

http://jogja.travelbuck.net/your-destinations/temple/ratu-boko-palace

for intens questions you can contact me.


----------



## dochan

janand said:


> So wonderful place, Amazing pictures and really impress from this post.
> Indonesia has really very nice and beautiful place. Crazy to visit that. Thanks for sharing this cool pictures. Great Job.


You're welcome to visit. Your coming is our happiness


----------



## dochan

Uluwatu BALI
By tropicaLiving









Mangrove Forest BALI
By tropicaLiving









Tanah Lot BALI
By tropicaLiving









Kedisan BALI
By tropicaLiving









Gunung Batur, Kintamani BALI
By tropicaLiving


----------



## Erran

*Wakatobi, Southeast Celebes, Indonesia*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/777855


----------



## 2 Morrow

paradise :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

truely paradisekay: all the best !


----------



## afril

wonderful indonesia..the land of paradise..:cheers:


----------



## bizflats

wow thats such an amzing place..i wana visit indonesia....does any one have some plan too??


----------



## reita.ryo2011

I couldn't say anything. salute to all the beauty of Indonesian paradise.


----------



## manon

great informative thread, thank you for your effort


----------



## bobdoll

Hi,

I really like all the wonders of Indonesia and for our new Jakarta office i would like to put about 20 or so* big framed posters *of some of the most beautiful place of Indonesia.

Does anybody knows where i can find a *printer/shop/... in Jakarta* which would have a large collection of high-res pictures to print those large posters ?

Thanks.


----------



## gabo79

nice


----------

